# Specialised type anaconda for Emergency Stop Foot Switches



## Gareth_Jeanes (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey All,

I have been having problems with the 'conduits' that I have been using to run my cable to my foot switches. These foot switches are placed below Re-enforced Cage making machinery where welding occurs. At the end of the extraction of the cages the ligatures are being welded off and the moulted metal is buring my conduits. I have tried a lot of different materials and still no luck. Any ideas?

Thanks is advance

Gareth


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

can you pour concrete over the conduit? if so that should help some


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sleeve them in Nomex? Pouring a bit of concrete over them is probably the easiest bet, unless the foot switches are on flex conduit, designed to be moved around. In that case, some type of fireproof sleeving might be the next best solution. I think in pile cage shops, pretty much everything is movable.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

try this stuff - they seem to have all kinds of ceramic blankets and such
http://en.saidun.com/newEbiz1/EbizPortalFG/portal/html/index.html


----------

